# Waiting for Boris's message tomorrow



## GinaRon (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## molly 2 (Feb 22, 2021)

Dream on mate dream on


----------



## The laird (Feb 22, 2021)

I've got great outlaws


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 22, 2021)

Seems he's promised no more lockdowns, so I guess he needs to be very cautious.

Oh hang on, he also said that in July.

Next month will mark 1 year since I was last able to do my job, the Exhibition and Events Industry were the first to shut down, and I guess we'll be the last to open.

Cant wait for the pubs and restaurants to get back to normal.


----------



## harrow (Feb 22, 2021)

We have to keep the number of covid deaths down


----------



## colinm (Feb 22, 2021)

Boris7 said:


> Next month will mark 1 year since I was last able to do my job, the Exhibition and Events Industry were the first to shut down, and I guess we'll be the last to open.



I'm at 1year 1 month, but that's due to the backlog in operations caused by CV-19. Next month it will mark two years of waiting for an operation.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 22, 2021)

harrow said:


> We have to keep the number of covid deaths down


Hypothetically, following on from Harrows and Colin's posts, at what point do ending the negative impacts of lock down restrictions on education, welfare, economy etc become more important than covid deaths?

Boris7 is unemployed, Colin is coming up 2 years waiting for an operation, just interested in peoples thoughts


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Hypothetically, following on from Harrows and Colin's posts, at what point do ending the negative impacts of lock down restrictions on education, welfare, economy etc become more important than covid deaths?
> 
> Just interested in peoples thoughts



They are all critically important right now.
It's pretty bad right now for millions of people (possibly way more than the final amount of deaths or effects of long-covid?).

The bigger worry has always been the potential overwhelming of hospital & health services with covid patients from day one.

It's a catch 22 situation and nigh on impossible to give an easy answer.

Still missing that 'ol black hole though for a *proper* yell...


----------



## Tookey (Feb 22, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> They are all critically important right now.
> It's pretty bad right now for millions of people (possibly way more than the final amount of deaths or effects of long-covid?).
> 
> The bigger worry has always been the potential overwhelming of hospital & health services with covid patients from day one.
> ...


Absolutely, impossible  to give an easy answer, most definitely a hypothetical question purely for discussion. Er, let me think of an example......

Right, so traffic deaths in UK in 2019 were 1752, as a society we keep making progress to reduce this number and will continue to do so but it as seen an acceptable cost for road infrastructure to carry on, does covid have a similar figure

.......or do people consider there has to be time limit set in allowing people to return to work as an example


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 22, 2021)

We are told that we have approximately 28000 deaths from influenza every year. This seems to be considered acceptable so presumably that would be ok for Covid. Flu seems to have taken a back seat this year.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

All hopes are pinned on the vaccines reducing the worst effects of covid, potentially reducing its spread, ergo reducing worst case scenario, i.e. potential death.

Until we've vaccinated the number of people scientists figure is the right number to reduce infection rates to an acceptable level, then we're all still living in the lap of the gods.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Hypothetically, following on from Harrows and Colin's posts, at what point do ending the negative impacts of lock down restrictions on education, welfare, economy etc become more important than covid deaths?
> 
> Boris7 is unemployed, Colin is coming up 2 years waiting for an operation, just interested in peoples thoughts


 
No idea really, but seeing as you've asked, I'll suggest we've already passed that point.


----------



## colinm (Feb 22, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> We are told that we have approximately 28000 deaths from influenza every year. This seems to be considered acceptable so presumably that would be ok for Covid. Flu seems to have taken a back seat this year.


Here's the rub, every winter flu etc puts a great strain on the NHS, when we get back to 'normality' CV-19 will add to this, and it might well be at the same levels, this would leave the NHS pretty much overwhelmed every winter. I think we will see a continued big push on flu vaccines as well as CV-19.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 22, 2021)

The NHS has been severely reduced in size. Spare capacity has been reduced to nothing. Young people are, apparently, queuing up to work in the sector. Perhaps this is the perfect time to learn lessons


----------



## Tookey (Feb 22, 2021)

Me personally;

Once 100% of those in the UK that can be vaccinated have been then that's it on domestic restrictions and from that point should be treated in a similar manner to flu.

Me and Mrs both still employed and boy at nursery though so we've got it very easy admittently


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> The NHS has been severely reduced in size. Spare capacity has been reduced to nothing. Young people are, apparently, queuing up to work in the sector. *Perhaps this is the perfect time to learn lessons*



It is, but I sincerely doubt they will be.

At the same time young people are queueing up, existing staff are leaving in droves.
Catch 22.

From now on I'm wearing a scarf in this thread too   ☺


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Me personally;
> 
> Once 100% of those that can be vaccinated have been then that's it on restrictions and from that point should be treated in a similar manner to flu


 What is the estimated date for that?

Even those that don't want the vaccine, can be vaccinated, are you including those?


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 22, 2021)

The problem for me is we were told that once the vulnerable were vaccinated we could get back to normal, then it was provided the hospitals could cope, then it was everyone over 40 needed to be jabbed, now it is everyone, or the virus is eradicated. I'm wondering how long I can watch this horizon getting further away before I swear.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

mark61 said:


> What is the estimated date for that?
> 
> Even those that don't want the vaccine, can be vaccinated, are you including those?



We won't know until all those who can be vaccinated, and are willing to *be* vaccinated, have come forward for their jabs.

Guessing that the statisticians will have some figures to work with once the NHS has worked their way down through the vaccine 'cohorts'.

Until they have vaccinated absolutely *everybody* who is willing to be, it's all up in the air.

And they're still being cautious about new variants, so who knows?


----------



## mickymost (Feb 22, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> The problem for me is we were told that once the vulnerable were vaccinated we could get back to normal, then it was provided the hospitals could cope, then it was everyone over 40 needed to be jabbed, now it is everyone, or the virus is eradicated. I'm wondering how long I can watch this horizon getting further away before I swear.




If swearing helps go for it!


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 22, 2021)

Just keeping mi fingers crossed  had mi jab desperate  for a bit of freedom .,I feel like I have been locked up  without a key . I am very grateful for the help I have had from my amazing  neighbours. On the first  day of first lockdowns  she did my shoping  and is still doing it all  now .her attitude  is it's  ok I'm happy to help ,


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 22, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Just keeping mi fingers crossed  had mi jab desperate  for a bit of freedom .,I feel like I have been locked up  without a key . I am very grateful for the help I have had from my amazing  neighbours. On the first  day of first lockdowns  she did my shoping  and is still doing it all  now .her attitude  is it's  ok I'm happy to help ,


Where has she gone to get it for heaven's sake if she hasn't got back yet. Aren't you worried that something might have happened to her, and aren't you hungry.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

Everyone who is not out and about working and locked down at home (working or not!) is pretty much stir crazy.
A lot of people are at breaking point, if not already well past that.

I keep repeating it, but the main worry is the potential overwhelming of the health services.

It appears we can only move as fast as the vaccination rollout, so everyone has to dig really deep into those reserves of patience


----------



## Tookey (Feb 22, 2021)

mark61 said:


> What is the estimated date for that?
> 
> Even those that don't want the vaccine, can be vaccinated, are you including those?


I believe July is the present estimate for over 18's, I will adjust my 100% to 100% over 18 due to low mortality of those younger.

Hesitant to answer the second question cos the subject is likely to cause the thread to go off topic..........but, I believe an individual has the right to refuse medication


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> We won't know until all those who can be vaccinated, and are willing to *be* vaccinated, have come forward for their jabs.
> 
> Guessing that the statisticians will have some figures to work with once the NHS has worked their way down through the vaccine 'cohorts'.
> 
> ...


 Yes, but so far we have up to group 9 defined and 10 still to be defined.

Just wondering exactly what Tookey meant by 100%

If the 100% is 18 and over it will take a while.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

Tookey said:


> I believe July is the present estimate for over 18's, I will adjust my 100% to 100% over 18 due to low mortality of those younger.
> 
> Hesitant to answer the second question cos the subject is likely to cause the thread to go off topic..........but, I believe an individual has the right to refuse medication



I would hope that we can reach a reasonable so-called 'herd immunity', even taking into account 'vaccine abstainers'.

I'm sure a lot of other people are hoping the same thing  

The bottom line: since the vaccines were first approved, it's all about how fast they can be manufactured and rolled out to all the waiting arms.
That's going to take as long as it takes and nowt you or I can do about it.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 22, 2021)

....but reading that again Mark, I dunno, July, that's a long way off isn't it

Difficult,  very difficult


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

Just checked on the estimator, seems to give the same date for everyone under 40. Second jab could be as late as Oct.

If the passport is bought in, and youngsters can't travel, there will be an uproar.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

Tookey said:


> ....but reading that again Mark, I dunno, July, that's a long way off isn't it
> 
> Difficult,  very difficult



It's a helluva lot closer than if you were doing life for murder! 

We're all having to sit tight and take the government's medicine for now.
Horrible, but nowt we can do about it. 

Maybe go outside and have a good old howl at the moon tonight? 
Or take a walk somewhere quiet and have a good old scream ...


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> It's a helluva lot closer than if you were doing life for murder!
> 
> We're all having to sit tight and take the government's medicine for now.
> Horrible, but nowt we can do about it.
> ...


 Come visit town, you can even get a seat on the tube these days, clouds, silver linings and all that.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 22, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> It's a helluva lot closer than if you were doing life for murder!
> 
> We're all having to sit tight and take the government's medicine for now.
> Horrible, but nowt we can do about it.
> ...


Absolutely! Just wondered what opinions were as I'm still employed, can pay the bills and get to leave the house every day, I'm not schooling or suffering mentally........I have it EASY but I am now questioning when is 'enough is enough'


----------



## harrow (Feb 22, 2021)

The undertakers are putting special offers in our local newspaper, discount funerals, the government are saving money on paying pensions.

*People are dying before their time and until this ends we have to put up and shut up.*


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 22, 2021)

lockdown & covid is like having a tiger by the tail , how long you’ve hung on for is irrelevant once you let it go & it turns round & gets you got to either wait for someone with a gun or a vaccine


----------



## mickymost (Feb 22, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Just checked on the estimator, seems to give the same date for everyone under 40. Second jab could be as late as Oct.
> 
> If the passport is bought in, and youngsters can't travel, there will be an uproar.




Correct Mark and I feel more rioting could be on the cards


----------



## barryd (Feb 22, 2021)

Its not bothered me that much, the lockdown. I never do much over winter these days anyway.  The only thing I will say is Ive maybe got too regimented to lock down and after the recent death of my friend who was 3 days away from my jab I am even more cautious and I am not sure that is a good thing entirely.  Im not sure ill feel safe going into a closed space environment ever again, jab or no jab.  Its great to be lucky enough to keep yourself safe when there are people every day that just have to carry on as normal putting themselves at risk  and I feel guilty about that but the longer it goes on the more paranoid I feel about catching it.  Watching it kill my close friend this month and talking to him every day as it sucked the life out of him didnt help.   The agony being that he turned a corner and we all thought he was going to pull through, the next day he was dead.

Its still a very real threat and a killer and I just hope we dont let the brakes off too early after all this good work by us all to bring the levels down.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Correct Mark and I feel more rioting could be on the cards


We have had very few protests compered to some countries in Europe, and we are probably one of the least sceptical of vaccines too.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 22, 2021)

harrow said:


> The undertakers are putting special offers in our local newspaper, discount funerals, the government are saving money on paying pensions.
> 
> *People are dying before their time and until this ends we have to put up and shut up.*


If the undertakers are doing offers doesn't that mean they are short of business? Everyone is going for the budget deal apparently where they do the cremation with no mourners and give you the ashes for you to do your own thing sometime in the future.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

barryd said:


> Its not bothered me that much, the lockdown. I never do much over winter these days anyway.  The only thing I will say is Ive maybe got too regimented to lock down and after the recent death of my friend who was 3 days away from my jab I am even more cautious and I am not sure that is a good thing entirely.  Im not sure ill feel safe going into a closed space environment ever again, jab or no jab.  Its great to be lucky enough to keep yourself safe when there are people every day that just have to carry on as normal putting themselves at risk  and I feel guilty about that but the longer it goes on the more paranoid I feel about catching it.  Watching it kill my close friend this month and talking to him every day as it sucked the life out of him didnt help.   The agony being that he turned a corner and we all thought he was going to pull through, the next day he was dead.
> 
> Its still a very real threat and a killer and I just hope we dont let the brakes off too early after all this good work by us all to bring the levels down.


 
What about others you know who have had it, although i know it's hard not to focus on death of a friend.


----------



## harrow (Feb 22, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> If the undertakers are doing offers doesn't that mean they are short of business? Everyone is going for the budget deal apparently where they do the cremation with no mourners and give you the ashes for you to do your own thing sometime in the future.



No the undertakers have plenty of work, full front page of the local paper, buy one get one free, direct cremation £999


----------



## mickymost (Feb 22, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> If the undertakers are doing offers doesn't that mean they are short of business? Everyone is going for the budget deal apparently where they do the cremation with no mourners and give you the ashes for you to do your own thing sometime in the future.





Sam 
£7500 for a burial or £1000 for a no nonsense cremation well it's what people can sadly afford.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 22, 2021)

We all need to be patient and bear with the situation and need to be thankful we still are lucky to be alive and kicking.And many of us as BarryD said will have changed our attitudes of life forever,with how we handle things.

BarryD condolences for your recently departed friend. It makes it real.


----------



## r4dent (Feb 22, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> We are told that we have approximately 28000 deaths from influenza every year. This seems to be considered acceptable so presumably that would be ok for Covid. Flu seems to have taken a back seat this year.



Do you have a source for "28000 deaths from influenza every year." or is it a figure that someone has invented?

Another version( as published in BMJ (British Medical Journal) paints a different picture
https://www.bmj.com/content/361/bmj.k2795/rr-6
"the number of deaths in England and Wales in an admittedly exceptionally bad year would have been only in the region of 335-340 deaths,  "


----------



## Tookey (Feb 22, 2021)

Maybe a mistake on Sam's part, there was a 'high' of 28,000 in winter 2014/15 according to this link (first one admittedly). This does conflict with your source hugely!!

Stats eh!









						How does the new coronavirus compare to influenza? - Full Fact
					

The World Health Organisation says the Covid-19 coronavirus spreads slower than the flu, but appears to have a higher mortality rate.




					fullfact.org


----------



## mickymost (Feb 22, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Do you have a source for "28000 deaths from influenza every year." or is it a figure that someone has invented?
> 
> Another version( as published in BMJ (British Medical Journal) paints a different picture
> https://www.bmj.com/content/361/bmj.k2795/rr-6
> "the number of deaths in England and Wales in an admittedly exceptionally bad year would have been only in the region of 335-340 deaths,  "





Tookey said:


> Maybe a mistake on Sam's part, there was a 'high' of 28,000 in winter 2014/15 according to this link (first one admittedly). This does conflict with your source hugely!!
> 
> Stats eh!
> 
> ...





335 one year and 28000 another well who is making up these figures?


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 22, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Do you have a source for "28000 deaths from influenza every year." or is it a figure that someone has invented?
> 
> Another version( as published in BMJ (British Medical Journal) paints a different picture
> https://www.bmj.com/content/361/bmj.k2795/rr-6
> "the number of deaths in England and Wales in an admittedly exceptionally bad year would have been only in the region of 335-340 deaths,  "


I really don't know whether someone has invented it. It was a figure given to me by Alexa, and I wouldn't want to call her a liar.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 22, 2021)

mickymost said:


> 335 one year and 28000 another well who is making up these figures?


NHS, 8000 average for flu in England, is that a fair compromise  





__





						NHS England North » Winter bugs like flu and norovirus must be taken seriously, warns NHS
					

NHS England North




					www.england.nhs.uk


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

What about here?

https://www.ons.gov.uk/aboutus/tran...onfoi/deathsfrominfluenzaandpneumonia20152020


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

Office for National Statistics.
As good as you'll get?

Looks like the deaths are subdivided into the *type* of flu?


----------



## Tookey (Feb 22, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Office for National Statistics.
> As good as you'll get?
> 
> Looks like the deaths are subdivided into the *type* of flu?
> ...


So "'Alexa' can be forgiven, can she?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

Tookey said:


> So "'Alexa' can be forgiven, can she?



Who's Alexa?


----------



## Tookey (Feb 22, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Who's Alexa?


post 46 ......................'the all knowing one'


----------



## mark61 (Feb 22, 2021)

I wonder if the ONS used Alexa to get their stats?


----------



## colinm (Feb 22, 2021)

"A little knowledge is a dangerous thing".
What you have to know is how flu kills you and how it allows other viruses to kill you, most people who have flu will contract pneumonia and it is this that will kill you, so this will be recorded as dying from pneumonia with influenza as a secondary infection.
Along similar lines my mother had MND this reduced the effectiveness of her lungs to expel fluid, this in turn allowed pneumonia to kill her. As is always the case, this was recorded as a death due to pneumonia with MND as a secondary disease, but without MND she wouldn't have died.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2021)

mark61 said:


> I wonder if the ONS used Alexa to get their stats?



No.


----------



## Minisorella (Feb 22, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Do you have a source for "28000 deaths from influenza every year." or is it a figure that someone has invented?
> 
> Another version( as published in BMJ (British Medical Journal) paints a different picture
> https://www.bmj.com/content/361/bmj.k2795/rr-6
> "the number of deaths in England and Wales in an admittedly exceptionally bad year would have been only in the region of 335-340 deaths,  "


Chris Whitty (I think it was) said a week or so ago that the annual death rate from influenza varied from a couple of thousand to the highest recent figure of 28,000. He also said that because of Covid restrictions, 'flu has barely had a look in this winter.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 22, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Office for National Statistics.
> As good as you'll get?
> 
> Looks like the deaths are subdivided into the *type* of flu?
> ...


So the top line says sex and age is the killer, give up now Marie.


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 22, 2021)

every decade or so there is a major flu epidemic hong kong, asian, swine flu etc this leaves a whole generation ready to be culled when a stronger strain evolves and the death rate jumps up to 5-6 times the average , these were the high figures recorded last spring didn’t help their situation that so many were trapped in care homes etc , for all that we seem to be emerging from this epidemic hopefully having learnt lessons it is more on the lines of smallpox etc than flu and will leave a long legacy


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 22, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Who's Alexa?


The woman I trust


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 22, 2021)

Only tonight on the update Chris Whitty  said  on average  9,000 per year die due to influenza and other respiratory diseases. Take from that what you will.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## mickymost (Feb 22, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Office for National Statistics.
> As good as you'll get?
> 
> Looks like the deaths are subdivided into the *type* of flu?
> ...




And who actually said Flu had disappeared completely?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 23, 2021)

mickymost said:


> And who actually said Flu had disappeared completely?



Those figures I posted up earlier only went up to 2019.

I think there is perhaps some evidence somewhere that deaths from flu have vanished during 2020/21, but who knows?

Can't be bothered to look it up it's too early in the morning.
I dunno about anyone else, but I'm starting to get a bit fed up with this virus that's hanging around.
Anybody else noticed it...?


----------



## mark61 (Feb 23, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Those figures I posted up earlier only went up to 2019.
> 
> I think there is perhaps some evidence somewhere that deaths from flu have vanished during 2020/21, but who knows?
> 
> ...


 
The link I posted goes up to week 45 2020. 
Shows people here prefer a picture to actual data


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 23, 2021)

mark61 said:


> The link I posted goes up to week 45 2020.
> Shows people here prefer a picture to actual data



So true! 

My brain works better with pictures


----------



## mark61 (Feb 23, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> So true!
> 
> My brain works better with pictures


 At least we have learnt that Chris Whitty and the WHO need to get an Alexa.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 23, 2021)

mark61 said:


> At least we have learnt that Chris Whitty and the WHO need to get an Alexa.



I thought they already had one?

You mean it wasn't Alexa they were talking to when they keep saying "next slide please" ?!!!


----------



## barryd (Feb 23, 2021)

mark61 said:


> What about others you know who have had it, although i know it's hard not to focus on death of a friend.



To be honest I dont know that many people who have had it.  One of Michelles friends, her husband and their daughter had it and were all fine. they were not exactly fit either but in their 50s.  Another friend of mine who again is older and not in the best of health had it and only just pulled through.

Im in the worst shape Ive been for years.  I started a diet in January but Ive failed miserably.  You would think all this would spur you on to get in shape but its had the opposite effect on me.  I just eat and drink  more and hardly get any exercise mainly due to dodgy knees. Bit of a catch 22.  I used to swim a lot but thats knackered now for the foreseeable.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 24, 2021)

Marie no not doing the over 50s in Lincolnshire in my area.I am nearly 60 They are only doing over 64 at present.I went on Gov website to attempt to book (not had a text yet or letter) and was asked my dob and was told I needed to be 64 and over and to wait my turn.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

We seem to be racing ahead up here in the North East. 

And that's in spite having some of our vaccines 'redistributed' to other areas of the country where they needed more supplies.

Pity we couldn't get some shipped up to Scotland for 2cv etc.


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 24, 2021)

Seems strange, northerners getting priority for something. Call me a sceptic but I'm just saying.....


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 24, 2021)

I see that vaccinations have slowed as the production process is ramped up.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

GreggBear said:


> Seems strange, northerners getting priority for something. Call me a sceptic but I'm just saying.....



I know! It's pretty amazing really!! 

Probably because we're used to pulling together when times are tough.
(We've had plenty of those in the past)
Oh, and we are good at talking to each other a fair bit.
Well, a lot actually....  

But it does help to get the wheels oiled and moving overall


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 24, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Oh, and we are good at talking to each other a fair bit.
> Well, a lot actually....


Some might say too much. I always thought that if you stood next to someone from Shields in a queue they would know your life story within five minutes


----------



## mickymost (Feb 24, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Some might say too much. I always thought that if you stood next to someone from Shields in a queue they would know your life story within five minutes




Ok you giving them YOUR life story but would you have the patience and respect to listen to their life story. Too many out their who want you to listen to them BUT are not interested in what you have to say in return reply sadly.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Some might say too much. I always thought that if you stood next to someone from Shields in a queue they would know your life story within five minutes



Parochials often want to know who you are, where you're from and what you're doing in their neck of the woods.

Not always for the right reasons, either  
At least in Shields I would say it's because they're *genuinely* being friendly


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 24, 2021)

Or just nosy


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Or just nosy



Absolutely!


----------



## colinm (Feb 24, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Marie no not doing the over 50s in Lincolnshire in my area.I am nearly 60 They are only doing over 64 at present.I went on Gov website to attempt to book (not had a text yet or letter) and was asked my dob and was told I needed to be 64 and over and to wait my turn.


Did it say you needed to be "64 and over" or 65+? A friend told me he just went to website and booked appointment (no letter) and he's 64, which puts him in cohort 7 and according to .gov cohorts 5 & 6 are being done at moment.


----------



## maingate (Feb 24, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Parochials often want to know who you are, where you're from and what you're doing in their neck of the woods.
> 
> Not always for the right reasons, either
> At least in Shields I would say it's because they're *genuinely* being friendly



There used to be a saying that my Mother quoted often.

"We are all together like the folks of Shields".


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 24, 2021)

I've read three books recently by John Orton based in Shields after WW1 and into WW2.
They really give a feel to how hard life was in that period , which may well explain the friendliness in the North East.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 24, 2021)

colinm said:


> Did it say you needed to be "64 and over" or 65+? A friend told me he just went to website and booked appointment (no letter) and he's 64, which puts him in cohort 7 and according to .gov cohorts 5 & 6 are being done at moment.




It says 64 and over


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2021)

barryd said:


> To be honest I dont know that many people who have had it.  One of Michelles friends, her husband and their daughter had it and were all fine. they were not exactly fit either but in their 50s.  Another friend of mine who again is older and not in the best of health had it and only just pulled through.
> 
> Im in the worst shape Ive been for years.  I started a diet in January but Ive failed miserably.  You would think all this would spur you on to get in shape but its had the opposite effect on me.  I just eat and drink  more and hardly get any exercise mainly due to dodgy knees. Bit of a catch 22.  I used to swim a lot but thats knackered now for the foreseeable.


You dont eat with your knees.


----------

